# 2003 Vintage Aventinus



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

This one came recommended from my B&M. Something about it being 
limited(not many stores got it) and vintage 2003. So I picked up a couple of bottles. I was a pretty darn good Wheat Dopplebock. I can't say it was my favorite, but I did enjoy it.

2003 Aventinus Wheat Doppelbock Ale. 8.2% ABV

Click!


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice pic. Looks tasty! :tu


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Aventinus is my favorite ale. This stuff is flavorful and complex; tremendous finish with a solid head. This stuff is among some of the best stuff made on earth. I would drink that than most Munich beers. 

ATL


----------



## Benjy (Apr 25, 2007)

I like all the Aventinus I've had. I especially like the Eisbock, though it will take your head off if you drink it too fast. It's the perfect sweet, rich, strong complement to a lot of cigars though.


----------

